# With a heavy heart-Zora



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Z Marie, Z, Zora died today after being hit by a dump struck. Zora was the one who was electrocuted a while back and lived. She was doing really well. She was only 4. She somehow got unhooked from the leash and went across the street and was coming back when she was hit. My friend didn't even notice anything was a miss until Carrie noticed a lot of traffic backed up. At least the driver of the truck stopped and called animal control. The driver said i'm so sorry I tried to stop. The animal control women asked if her cat had a pink harness. Carrie said yes and just cried in the street. I really loved that cat. I'm just so upset. Carrie didn't have any children and Zora was like her child.

Kathy


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this.  hugs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I remember reading about her being electrocuted. I wish you well in these moments of grief.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of Zora, so very sad, I hope it was quick and it was good of the driver to stop at least... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

So heartbreaking...my condolences to you and Carrie.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My kitten pulled the leash out of my hand last night and I was shaking until I had caught him again. I couldn't imagine what you're going through. I'm so sorry!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I know how you feel as I have lost my cat, Kitty, today as well. So heartbreaking. May she rest in peace and have fun with Kitty while they wait and watch over us making sure that we are okay.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

atback

I am so sorry.....


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry this happened. My heart goes out to you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

How horrible. I am so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How awful. My condolences to you and Carrie.


----------

